# ??? For y'all on fried vension



## halo1 (Oct 4, 2007)

I had some fried venison the other night at a buddy's and he deep frys his venison. The crust on it was dang near spectacular! I've always just pan fried it in cast iron like granny taught me but I have to say the crust on the deep fried one was pretty dang good, and yeah I swiped a couple pieces for my biscuit breakfast the next morning! The crust holds up better overnight I think then pan fried.What do y'all prefer pan fried or deep fried? The only thing that saved my pride was his gravy was water and flour! I'm like my crust may ,may not be this good but my gravy with the drippings blows yours away! Hahaha ! I'm assuming it was milk egg wash flour multiple dips? Tard wouldn't tell me ! Ha! Help me discover the perfect fried bambi. What's everyone go to , no time limits, non lazy fried venison?


----------



## Huntinman (Aug 12, 2008)

I'm not a huge fan of fried venison, but if you stuff a back strap with green peppers, cream cheese, a little mozzarella, and a healthy dose of some home made pepper jelly, then wrap it in some wrights Apple wood smoked bacon, cake it with your favorite seasoning blend, and slow cook it at about 225 degrees on a quality grill using lump charcoal to an internal temp of 140-145 and let it rest for 15-20 minutes, my gawd! You can keep your fried venison. It doesn't hurt to initially sear bacon as well before your grill cools to a slow cooking temp.

Usually the rest of my deer meat, aside from the back straps and tenderloins, is made into burger and link sausage of varying varieties.

The tenderloins usually see a light marinade and a hot grill.

Sent from my iPhone using Forum Runner


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

I like mine fried. The other day, made the best ever, I mean ever, wife even thought so too.

Slice the back strap about 1/2-3/4" thick then across the grain again, making like a finger size.

Soak in italian dressing over night or 2 nights

I happen to have a half a 1lb bag of crab boil in the pantry? Grabbed it and tossed in the BPS breader box. So bout a cupnl of crab boil, few cups of flour, kosher salt just a bit, didnt measure but 1/8 of a cup maybe? Few tbls of black peper, mix it all up.

2 eggs and cup or 2 of milk. Beat together.

From italian dressing to flour mix, to egg wash back to flour mix. 

350° Peanut oil. Deep fry just a few minutes. Light golden brown. 

Repeat till done with it all.

No gravy needed!

I know its not a perfect recipe but dang that stuff made me tell everyone I know about it. Dang if I didnt forget to share it here. 

Wife made mashed potatoes with it and fresh broccoli, those taters were the best in the world too, they did get a little dripping gravy!


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

Course this was just a day after getting over my gout attack. So I had to limit myself, lol.


----------



## halo1 (Oct 4, 2007)

I'd hit everything on that plate except the upside down bush! Dang that looks good!


----------



## bobinbusan (Feb 16, 2010)

Could break out into a fight over the last piece at the supper table :thumbsup:


----------



## delta dooler (Mar 6, 2008)

Venison??? Wtf is that?? Looks like deer to me!


----------



## BuckWild (Oct 2, 2007)

I like mine pan fried just for the crumbs in the pan to make gravy. But I got a cajun fryer and started deep frying mine out of convenience. It is better in the meat department, but no drippings. I will just make onion gravy when I deep fry mine, or just fry a few pieces in the skillet to get the scraps for gravy. You cant beat the cajun for the meat though. Non greasy and cooks fast, plus the breading stays nice. I just season and flour mine.


----------



## fairpoint (May 9, 2013)

In college we would slice 1/2 inch pieces off of a deer ham ,and tenderize with a beer bottle inverted and a counter top until smashed upon recognition then bath in flour salt,pepper flash fry in a fryer and turns out awesome...


----------

